# Miksi Gentoo + toinen kysymys

## PekkaH

Jep, joteskin viehättää tämä distro ja sen filosofia, mutta onko joitain erikoisen painavia syitä siirtyä Gentoon käyttäjäksi? Mitä etuja saavutan esimerkiksi Mandrakeen (tämänhetkinen distro 10.1) verrattuna? Nyypiönä yleinen ymmärrys koko Linuxista on varsin vaatimattomalla tasolla, joten olisi mukava kuulla hyviä perusteluja kokeneilta käyttäjiltä.

Olen sen verran tähän tutustunut, että yritin sen kerran asentaa, mutta juutuin kernelin kääntämiseen, tai kääntäminen juuttui...

Joten kysymys kuuluukin: miten kauan ytimen kääntäminen kestää? 

Puoli tuntia? Enemmän?

Kone on 900 Mhz Athlon prossulla ja muistoa on riittävästi.

Suurkiitos ohjeiden suomentajille! Kädettömän toivomuksen jos saa esittää, niin olisi hienoa jos voisi erottaa LiveCD:ltä tehtävät toimenpiteet erilleen muista stageista. Itse sekosin aivan totaalisesti nääs, siksi asennuskin kai kyrvähti.

Tekisi mieli vielä kerran koittaa...

TIA, Pekka

----------

## Mikessu

Gentoossahan on tämä portage, jonka avulla ohjelmat asentuu yhdellä komennolla. Mandrakessa ei tietääkseni sellaista ole, ellei liity maksulliseen Mandrake Clubiin. Gentoon päivityskin hoituu yhdellä komennolla.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml

Kun juutut asennuksessa, niin kannattaa kysyä apua vaikka täältä foorumeilta ja usein pelkkä search-toiminto tuo ongelmaan ratkaisun.

Tuo ytimen kääntämisaika varmaan vaihtelee kymmenestä minuutista tuntiin. Paha mennä sanomaan, kun sekin riippuu mitä kaikkia siihen ytimeen sisällyttää.

Ne asennusohjeethan tosiaan kannattaa lukea huolella, kun niissä ei mitään muuta ihmeellistä ole kuin komentojen kirjoittamista ohjeiden mukaan.

----------

## PekkaH

Ahaa, että jopa tunti....olinkohan turhan hätäinen. Taisin 40 minuutin kohdalla hermostua, kun mitään ei tapahdu, tosin mitään herjojakaan ei tullut.

Taidanpa tosiaan koittaa uudelleen kun nyt on toinenkin kone käytettävissä. Aiemmin oli hiukan vaikeata neuvoja kysellä kesken asennuksen, sattuneesta syystä.

Tuo käyttiksen päivitys on aika painava pointti, kyllä vaan. Kysyipä Mantraakekin tosin jotta päivitetäänkö, mutta lopputulos oli puhdas nolla. 

Verta pakkiin vaan, ja uusi yritys Gentoon kanssa, vai mitä?

----------

## Icer

Kernelin sun muiden kääntäminen saattaa kyllä kestää. Ei siitä kannata hermostua.  :Smile:  Openoffice sun muut kestää kääntää todella kauan.

Tosin kääntäminen jää vähiin jos latailee valmiiksi käännettyjä paketteja. Tää ei tietty päde kerneliin. Niin ja asennusmokailu kuuluu asiaan.  :Laughing:  Siinä sitä oppii linux:ista ja käyttöjärjestelmistä.

Gentoo forumit on todella mukava paikka, täällä ei ole sellaista pahinta l33t ja rtfm meininkiä mitä jossain on. Searchilla löytyy yleensä ratkaisu vaikka mihin ongelmaan.

----------

## Zarhan

 *PekkaH wrote:*   

> Ahaa, että jopa tunti....olinkohan turhan hätäinen. Taisin 40 minuutin kohdalla hermostua, kun mitään ei tapahdu, tosin mitään herjojakaan ei tullut.

 

Tota, jos "mitään" ei tapahdu, niin sit on kyllä jossain vikaa. Koko kernelin kääntöön voi mennä aikaa, mutta yksittäinen sorsakoodin pätkä menee sekunneissa. Pitäisi siis ruudulla jatkuvasti vilistää kääntö-ilmoituksia.

----------

## PekkaH

Oolrait, toinen (tai aika mones) yritys meni jo paremmin. Modulien asennus kestää lähes tunnin, sitten kerneli kääntyi.  :Wink: 

Masennus iski taas rebootin jälkeen: ruutu täyttyi matrixmaisista symboleista, mitään järjellistä tai tunnistettavaa kirjainta ei näkynyt. Näppiksen valot vilkkuivat tasaiseen tahtiin...

Mikähän kosahti/jäi tekemättä/meni väärin tällä kertaa?

Kyllähän minä vielä onnistun, maksoi mitä maksoi...

----------

## janitam

itse pistän softat kääntymään kun menen nukkumaan niin aamulla ne on sitten käännetty (siis jos kyse on jostain suuremmasta) vaikka softien kääntäminen onkin jokseenkin hidasta niin on se myös sen arvoista omasta mielestäni mitä nyt debiania kerkesin pari vuotta käyttämään niin ero on mielestäni suuri ns. "käyttömukavuudessakin"

----------

## micko

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

>  *PekkaH wrote:*   Ahaa, että jopa tunti....olinkohan turhan hätäinen. Taisin 40 minuutin kohdalla hermostua, kun mitään ei tapahdu, tosin mitään herjojakaan ei tullut. 
> 
> Tota, jos "mitään" ei tapahdu, niin sit on kyllä jossain vikaa. Koko kernelin kääntöön voi mennä aikaa, mutta yksittäinen sorsakoodin pätkä menee sekunneissa. Pitäisi siis ruudulla jatkuvasti vilistää kääntö-ilmoituksia.

 

Genkernel ei muistaakseni näyttänyt mitään ilmoituksia. Tai kaipa sen jollain --verbose vivulla saisi näyttämään, mutta ei oletuksena. Mikä toisaalta on imho aika huono juttu.

----------

## Flammie

 *PekkaH wrote:*   

> Suurkiitos ohjeiden suomentajille! Kädettömän toivomuksen jos saa esittää, niin olisi hienoa jos voisi erottaa LiveCD:ltä tehtävät toimenpiteet erilleen muista stageista. Itse sekosin aivan totaalisesti nääs, siksi asennuskin kai kyrvähti.

 

Tähän piti kommentoida jo aiemmin, mutten ehtinyt, kommentoidaanpa nyt. Mitähän tarkalleen mahdat tarkoittaa? Asennusohjeethan suoritetaan alusta loppuun suhteellisen järjestyksessä, ja LiveCD taitaa olla vastassa muutamassa ensimmäisessä kappaleessa aina chroottaukseen asti. LiveCD:tön asennusohje on ositettu erikseen alternative installation guideen, joka on vielä suomentamatta.

----------

## PekkaH

Epäselvästi itseni ilmaisin, totta. Koitetaanpa selventää: Olisi hienoa jos olisi pelkästään ja puhtaasti LiveCD:ltä tehtävä asennusohje yksin ja erikseen ilman vaihtoehtoja tai viittauksia muihin stageihin. Ohje, jossa olisi selkeästi määritelty kaikki pakolliset toimenpiteet jotka on kertakaikkiaan tehtävä. Tyyliin "tee tämä, sinä idiootti!" 

Ja vain ne, järjestyksessä ja ilman hyppäyksiä seuraavalle sivulle.. Ehkä sellaisen avulla jopa kaltaiseni taukki saisi systeemin asennettua loppuun asti.

Sain gentoon ytimen jotenkin futaamaan, mutta herjat superblokkien korjaamisesta levyltä,  dhcp:n mykkyys ja x:n ilmoitus "cannot run in framebuffer mode" tjsp  aiheuttivat virran hiipumisen ja Mandraken levyjen esiinkaivamisen.  Gentoo ei ihan ole kadunmiehen käyttis, ei.

Mielestäni Gentoo-Linuxin idea ja ideologia on kuitenkin ylitse muiden, ja uskon siitä tulevan ylivoimaisesti parhaan distron kunhan asennus saadaan hiukan helpommaksi ja automaagisemmaksi.

Mulla on tyypillinen pekka peruskäyttäjän tilanne: pc on työkalu, eikä itsetarkoitus, eikä työkalu voi olla kovin pitkään pimeänä peruskäyttäjän äheltäessä säätöjen parissa.   :Wink: 

Palaan kuitenkin asiaan ajan niin salliessa, ja aion myös antaa hiukan tukea Gentoon kehitykseen. Hyvä siitä tulee.

----------

## Zarhan

 *PekkaH wrote:*   

> Epäselvästi itseni ilmaisin, totta. Koitetaanpa selventää: Olisi hienoa jos olisi pelkästään ja puhtaasti LiveCD:ltä tehtävä asennusohje yksin ja erikseen ilman vaihtoehtoja tai viittauksia muihin stageihin. Ohje, jossa olisi selkeästi määritelty kaikki pakolliset toimenpiteet jotka on kertakaikkiaan tehtävä. 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Ei tosin ole suomennettu.

Mutta ei kyllä jummarra ihan helposti miten moisia ongelmia voi tulla (ellei suomennetun ohjeistuksen terminologia sitten ole jotenkin hakoteillä - en ole sitä edes vilkaissut). X:n voi periaatteessa konffata pieleen, mutta jos verkkokortti havaitaan niin DHCP:n pitäisi toimia heittämällä. Mitään "superblokki"-ongelmia ei pitäisi tulla ellet katkaise virtoja koneesta kesken käytön ilman shutdownia (ja fstab on laitettu ohjeiden mukaan). Periaatteessa *kaikki* ohjeet on tasoa "tee tämä, idiootti". 

Eihän tuossa asennuksessa tehdä mitään sinänsä outoa.

- Boottaa.

- Hankkiudu verkkoon

- Partitioi levy (fdisk), boot, swap ja /-partitiot

- Filesysteemit levyille (mk2fs, mkswap, mkfs.xfs)

- Mounttaa /mnt/gentooseen rootti, sen alle proc ja boot

- Lataa verkosta haluamasi tarpallo (stageX)

- Pura tarpallo

- Säädä make.conf kuntoon kääntäjäoption osalta

- Riippuen stage-numerosta sano joko bootstrap, emerge system tai ei mitään

- Asenna kerneli

- Asenna ne pari häröohjelmaa (cron, syslog jne)

- Asenna grub

- Unmouttaa asennuslevyt, buuttaa ja nauti

----------

## Zarhan

Ja tärkein: Jos jotain unohtui, buuttaa uudestaan liveCD:ltä, mounttaa järjestelmä taas /mnt/gentooseen ja korjaa se yksi asia mikä unohtui laittaa - oli se sitten /etc/fstab, rootin salasana, mitä vaan. Ei tarvi aloittaa joka kerta alusta.

----------

## PekkaH

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> [
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
> 
> Ei tosin ole suomennettu.
> ...

 

Heh, en ole ainoastaan kädetön vaan myöskin silmätön...Kiitos linkistä, tuollaista juuri tarkoitin.

 *Quote:*   

> Mutta ei kyllä jummarra ihan helposti miten moisia ongelmia voi tulla

 

Kyllä mulle voi, usko pois vaan..   :Very Happy: 

No, taidan illalla kokasta taas uudestaan, alkaa komentojen kirjoitus sujua jo aika vauhdilla.

----------

## Flammie

 *PekkaH wrote:*   

> Epäselvästi itseni ilmaisin, totta. Koitetaanpa selventää: Olisi hienoa jos olisi pelkästään ja puhtaasti LiveCD:ltä tehtävä asennusohje yksin ja erikseen ilman vaihtoehtoja tai viittauksia muihin stageihin.

 

Onhan ne vaihtoehdot sentään selvästi merkitty, ja keskimäärin joka kappaleen lopussa opastettu, että koska et tarvitse seuraavaa kappaletta, _skippaa se_.

 *Quote:*   

> Ohje, jossa olisi selkeästi määritelty kaikki pakolliset toimenpiteet jotka on kertakaikkiaan tehtävä. Tyyliin "tee tämä, sinä idiootti!" 
> 
> Ja vain ne, järjestyksessä ja ilman hyppäyksiä seuraavalle sivulle.. Ehkä sellaisen avulla jopa kaltaiseni taukki saisi systeemin asennettua loppuun asti.

 

Niin, tuo quick install reference on jopa suomennettuna (http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo/html/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.html ), jäi vain aikoinaan tarkistamatta ja on siksi ylläpitämättä. Ja onhan käsikirjastakin täysi versio, jossa ei tarvitse hyppiä sivujen välejä: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1  :Smile: 

----------

